Ask HN: What physical modifications have you made to your computer screen? - bookofjoe
======
bookofjoe
Mine: 1) black tape over my MacBook Pro's camera; 2) a 1/4" diameter self-
adhesive round green sticker next to the trash icon to make it easy to find
with the cursor (I keep my dock on the right side of the screen, and shrink
icons to their smallest possible size, each <1/4" across/high

------
pizza
todo post it notes

